# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  طلب إعراب كلمة

## محب عبد القاهر

السلام عليكم .
الرجاء من الإخوة الكرام المشاركة في إعراب كلمة ( برا ) الواردة في الجملة الآتية : غادر ابن بطوطة طنجة_ بـَــــــــرًّا_ . 
و شكرا للجميع .

----------


## عادل سعداوي

*ـــــ بَرًّا :
ظرفُ مكانٍ منصوبٌ على الظّرفيّةِ المكانيّةِ وعلامةُ نصبِهِ فتحةٌ ظاهرةٌ في آخره . وهو اسمٌ انتصَبَ على تقديرِ ((في)) وذُكِرَ هنا لبيانِ مكانِ الفعلِ ، إذًا فهو مفعولٌ فيهِ .*

----------


## محب عبد القاهر

ولكن يا أستاذ عادل ألا تصح حالا و ذلك لأنها تصلح جوابا على السؤال كيف .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

هي مفعول مطلق مبيّن للنوع منصوب ، لأن معنى الجملة يدلّ على نوع المغادرة هل هي بحرا أم جوا أم برّا .

----------


## عادل سعداوي

> ولكن يا أستاذ عادل ألا تصح حالا و ذلك لأنها تصلح جوابا على السؤال كيف .


*ــــ  الحَالُ  : اسْمٌ مَنْصُوبٌ يُذْكَرُ لِبَيَانِ هَيْئَة الفَاعِلِ أوْ المَفْعُولِ بِهِ عِنْدَ وُقُوعِ الفِعْلِ .فهَلْ وَرَدَتْ بَرًّا هُنَا لِبَيَانِ هَيْئَةِ الفَاعِلِ أو المفْعُولِ به ? فَلَوْ قُلْتَ : غَادَرَ ابْنُ بَطُّوطَةَ طَنْجَةَ رَاكِبًا ، لكانَ إعرابُ الأخيرَةِ حَالاً .*

----------


## عادل سعداوي

> هي مفعول مطلق مبيّن للنوع منصوب ، لأن معنى الجملة يدلّ على نوع المغادرة هل هي بحرا أم جوا أم برّا .


*ــــ المفعولُ المطلقُ : هو مصدرٌ يُذكرُ بعد فعْلٍ من لَفْظٍهِ :
لِتَأْكِيدِ معناه . مثل : ( وَكَلَّمَ اللهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا ) .
لبيانِ عَدَدِهِ . مثل : وَقَفْتُ وَقْفَتَيْنِ .
لبيانِ نَوْعِهِ . مثل : مَشَيْتُ مِشْيَةَ العُقَلاَءِ ......فإنْ كانتْ ( بَرًّا )  كما قلتِ مفعولاً مطلقًا لبيانِ نوعِ المغادرةِ , فهلْ (( بَرًّا )) مصدر من فعلِ غَادَرَ ? وهلْ هي لتوكيدِ الفعلِ أو لتوكيدِ معناه ? فلا يكون مفعولا مطلقًا لبيانِ النّوعِ إِلاَّ إذَا قُلْنَا : غَادَرَ ابْنُ بَطُّوطَةَ طَنْجَةَ مُغَادَرَةً مُفَاجِئَةً .على سبيلِ المثالِ . ولا أظُنُّ أنّه يختلفُ اثنانِ على أنَّ( بَرًّا ) 
هي ظرفُ مكانٍ ومنصوبةٌ على الظّرفيّةِ المكانيّةِ وأصل الجملةِ : غَادَرَ ابنُ بطّوطةَ طَنْجَةَ في البَرِّ .وهذا ما يدلّ على أنَّ فعلَ المغَادَرَةِ وقَعَ في البَرِّ الذي هو مكانُ الفعْلِ . إذًا فهو ظرفُ مكانٍ . وظرف المكان وظرف الزّمان لا يكونا إلاّ مفعولا فيه  .
 فلوْ قُلْنَا مثلاً : غَادَرَ ابْنُ بَطُّوطَةَ طَنْجَةَ لَيْلاً , يكونُ إعرابُ لَيْلاً : ظَرْفُ زَمَانٍ منصوبٌ على الظّرفيةِ الزمانيةِ . مفعولٌ فيه .

والله أعلم وفوق كلّ ذي علم عَلِيم
*

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> *ــــ المفعولُ المطلقُ : هو مصدرٌ يُذكرُ بعد فعْلٍ من لَفْظٍهِ :
> لِتَأْكِيدِ معناه . مثل : ( وَكَلَّمَ اللهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا ) .
> لبيانِ عَدَدِهِ . مثل : وَقَفْتُ وَقْفَتَيْنِ .
> لبيانِ نَوْعِهِ . مثل : مَشَيْتُ مِشْيَةَ العُقَلاَءِ ......فإنْ كانتْ ( بَرًّا )  كما قلتِ مفعولاً مطلقًا لبيانِ نوعِ المغادرةِ , فهلْ (( بَرًّا )) مصدر من فعلِ غَادَرَ ? وهلْ هي لتوكيدِ الفعلِ أو لتوكيدِ معناه ? فلا يكون مفعولا مطلقًا لبيانِ النّوعِ إِلاَّ إذَا قُلْنَا : غَادَرَ ابْنُ بَطُّوطَةَ طَنْجَةَ مُغَادَرَةً مُفَاجِئَةً .على سبيلِ المثالِ . ولا أظُنُّ أنّه يختلفُ اثنانِ على أنَّ( بَرًّا ) 
> 
> والله أعلم وفوق كلّ ذي علم عَلِيم
> *


هذه أمور يعرفها الجميع عن المفعول المطلق ، و مَن قال إن " بَرّاً " هي مصدر " غَادَرَ" ؟؟؟!!!!!
هناك أمرٌ لم تَذكرْه و هو النائب عن المفعول المطلق الذي يُعطى حكمَه و يُعرب إعرابه ، و منه اسم المصدر و نوعه و ضميرُه العائد عليه و مرادفُه و المصدر المشابهُ له في الاشتقاق و و عدده و صفته و آلتُه و " ما " و " أيّ " و " كلّ " و " بعض " 
لذلك قلتُ إنّ " براً " مفعول مطلق ، لأن  من المعروف أن المفعول المطلق إذا جاء منصوبا بعد فعل ليس من حروفه كان انتصابُه بإضمار فعل من لفظ ذلك المفعول المطلق . فإذا قلنا : ( ضربتُه أنواعاً من الضرب ) فتقدير الجملة : ( ضربتُه ضربا متنوّعاً ) لذلك قالوا في : ( جلسَ القرفصاء  )  إن "القرفصاء " مفعول مطلق منصوب بالفعل  الواقع قبله لأن القرفصاء نوعٌ من الجلوس ، فكأننا قلنا : ( جلسَ جلسة القرفصاء ) .
و الخلاصة كما قلتُ سابقا : إن " برّا " مفعول مطلق لفعل " غَادَرَ" منصوب ، و تقدير الجملة : ( غادر ابن بطوطة طنجة مغادرة بَرٍّ )




> *هي ظرفُ مكانٍ ومنصوبةٌ على الظّرفيّةِ المكانيّةِ  وأصل الجملةِ : غَادَرَ ابنُ بطّوطةَ طَنْجَةَ في البَرِّ .وهذا ما يدلّ  على أنَّ فعلَ المغَادَرَةِ وقَعَ في البَرِّ الذي هو مكانُ الفعْلِ . إذًا  فهو ظرفُ مكانٍ . وظرف المكان وظرف الزّمان لا يكونا إلاّ مفعولا فيه  .
>  فلوْ قُلْنَا مثلاً : غَادَرَ ابْنُ بَطُّوطَةَ طَنْجَةَ لَيْلاً , يكونُ  إعرابُ لَيْلاً : ظَرْفُ زَمَانٍ منصوبٌ على الظّرفيةِ الزمانيةِ . مفعولٌ  فيه .
> *


لو كانت " برّا " ظرف مكان ، فما قولك في " عيانا " في جملة : ( التقيتُ زيدا عِيَاناً )  و ما قولك في " سَمَاعاً " في جملة : ( تلقّيتُ الدرس سَمَاعاً )  أليسا مفعوليْن مطلقيْن واضحين وضوح الشمس ؟؟؟

----------


## عمر الدرويش

مشكورين جزاكم الله خيراً ...

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> و نوعه و ضميرُه العائد عليه و مرادفُه و المصدر المشابهُ له في الاشتقاق و و عدده و صفته و آلتُه و " ما " و " أيّ " و " كلّ " و " بعض " 
> لذلك قلتُ إنّ " براً " مفعول مطلق ، لأن  من المعروف أن المفعول المطلق إذا جاء منصوبا بعد فعل ليس من حروفه كان انتصابُه بإضمار فعل من لفظ ذلك المفعول المطلق . فإذا قلنا : ( ضربتُه أنواعاً من الضرب ) فتقدير الجملة : ( ضربتُه ضربا متنوّعاً ) لذلك قالوا في : ( جلسَ القرفصاء  )  إن "القرفصاء " مفعول مطلق منصوب بالفعل  الواقع قبله لأن القرفصاء نوعٌ من الجلوس ، فكأننا قلنا : ( جلسَ جلسة القرفصاء ) .
> و الخلاصة كما قلتُ سابقا : إن " برّا " مفعول مطلق لفعل " غَادَرَ" منصوب ، و تقدير الجملة : ( غادر ابن بطوطة طنجة مغادرة بَرٍّ )


بارك الله فيكم .
وكقولنا : "رجعت القهقهرى". وتقديره : رجعت رجوع القهقري .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> بارك الله فيكم .
> وكقولنا : "رجعت القهقهرى". وتقديره : رجعت رجوع القهقري .


و جزاكم خيرا على المتابعة .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> مشكورين جزاكم الله خيراً ...


و أنت أهل الخير و الجزاء .

----------

